# Wiring A Ceiling Fan?



## J8son (Jun 22, 2011)

We removed an old ceiling fan and we're replacing it with a new one we just purchased.

In the ceiling there is only one hot wire coming down out of the plate. I'm assuming this is power (there is another cable but it's capped off and was never used).

The ceiling fan has three wires: a blue for the light, a black for the motor and a white labeled neutral.

The instructions says that I should connect both blue and black cables to the hot cable in the ceiling, twist them together and cap them off (wrapping electrical tape around them afterward).

It says connect the white to the ground or neutral. Since I have no other ceiling wires left (as I only had one to start) should I just cap this off by itself and leave it discounted?

Thanks!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What did your electrical engineer who did the site survey to ensure you have a proper grounding path to the Cat6 patch panel for EMI protection say about the ceiling fan?

But in reality they recommend checking out diytalk.com


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Run a set of 500AL from your MDP, preferably a square d I-line. Make sure to use penatrox when landing them in your fan box.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## J8son (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, what a useless waste of time registering here.

By the way...electrician humor...it's an acquired taste. FYI...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Go pound sand. If you read the rules you wouldn't have wasted your time


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

J8son said:


> Wow, what a useless waste of time registering here.
> 
> By the way...electrician humor...it's an acquired taste. FYI...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

J8son said:


> Wow, what a useless waste of time registering here.
> 
> By the way...electrician humor...it's an acquired taste. FYI...


This is a site for electrical pros, not DIY. That is why you got the answers you did. When registering that should have been explained. BTW if you only have one wire something is wrong. It takes two to complete a circuit.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

randas said:


>


The guy DOES NOT need to waste duct-o-tape that's all I can offer at this time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. As clearly stated in the sign up page, the Admin & Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

